# Lars strikes again...this time - NADAC agility



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Got some videos from this weekend's NADAC trial where Lars earned his Open Jumpers title, Elite Tunnelers title, our second Open Chances Q, an Outstanding Elite Tunnelers Q, and a Open Touch and Go bumper Q. Lars and I also got the new NADAC Judge's Choice award for Sunday!!!! 

Elite Tunnelers -






Open Touch and Go - 






Open Chances - 






Elite Weavers...no Q because we missed course time by .8 of a second. I pushed him way too much at that second set of weaves. I should have just shut my mouth and let him do his job (it's not like he's pokey in the weaves. LOL)


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Your dog does really well. I wish we had some of the same classes in the AAC. The only NADAC trials we have around here are about a six hour drive, then a trip across on a Ferry to Vancouver Island. I have looked into them and like the fact they have classes for "Veterans" people that is, not the dogs, where they give us "older folks" more time.

Tunnellers looks like lots of fun, not sure what Touch and Go is, looks almost like our Standard class.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

All I have to say is congratulations!!! ... and Wow!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Look at that Big Boy burn up the Weaves. LOVE IT!! Not the easiest move for a big solid dog like Lars but he made quick work of it. Congratulations on your successes. I would likely direct my dogs wrong, I would get dizzy spinning around. If I ever do it with any dog the dog best be very slow so I can keep up. ha ha


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Cool videos! He really is fast in the weaves - much faster than you'd think for a big guy. Elite weavers is pretty much designed so that there's not time to go back and fix the weaves if you mess them up - has to be clean.

What's the "judge's choice" award? I haven't heard of that.


----------

